

Quantization of a bouncing oil drop guided by its own pilot-wave - sjcsjc
http://meetings.aps.org/Meeting/DFD13/Event/202688

======
sjcsjc
This is a pretty remarkable phenomenon which as far as I can tell has had
little attention on HN. Yves Couder is a French physicist who has demonstrated
quantum phenomena on a macroscopic scale.

See also this video from eg 2:12 (two oil bouncing drops in orbit around each
other) and 2:43 (a single bouncing oil drop diffracting through a double
slit).

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHHaDWEWtQE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHHaDWEWtQE)

I haven't studied physics since school some decades ago, so I'm really just an
interested layman. But surely this raises some fascinating questions. Would
any of the physicists here care to comment on the significance of this? For
example, does it make it possible that quantum phenomena are deterministic
after all? And if so, what would that mean for quantum computation and quantum
encryption?

